# AIX - Dateinamen in Variable laden



## chocox (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe ein Problem, und zwar möchte ich Dateinamen in eine Variable laden.

Dies könnte so aussehen:
*found=`ls -l`* oder *found=` find -type f `*

Nur leider sind es ca. 50000 Dateinamen und ich bekomme immer ein: 
*./searchFile_onDate.sh[104]: no space.*

Gibt es dafür ein Lösung?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße Theresa


----------

